# Happy New Year 2012!



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello guys.
Today is the last day of 2011 . As the old year passes and new year passes we all be inviting it with happiness and joy!
Hope you guys have a great 2012 ahead 



* Happy New Year! *


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6605170673_a0923c74b6.jpg
NEW YEAR by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to all !!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## Prime_Coder (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish here a "happy new year" to all the Think Digit Forum members.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

-----♥-/▒▒/---/▒▒/--♥-/▒\---------♥-/▒▒▒▒\-----♥-/▒▒▒▒\---♥-\▒▒----/▒▒/
---♥-/▒▒▒▒▒▒▒/-♥-/▒▒▒\------♥-/▒▒---/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒---/▒▒/-♥-\▒▒-/▒▒/
--♥-/▒▒/---/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒-▒▒\----♥-/▒▒---/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒---/▒▒/----♥-\▒▒▒/
-♥-/▒▒/---/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒▒▒▒▒\--♥-/▒▒▒▒▒/---♥-/▒▒▒▒▒/--------♥-/▒▒/
♥-/▒▒/---/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒/----\▒▒\♥-/▒▒/---------♥-/▒▒/-------------♥-/▒▒/
... ... ... ... -♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫
----♥-/▒▒\----/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒▒▒/♥-\▒▒\------------/▒▒/
---♥-/▒▒▒\--/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒/------♥-\▒▒\--/▒\----/▒▒/
--♥-/▒▒/\▒▒▒▒/-♥-/▒▒▒▒/-----♥-\▒▒\/▒▒\-/▒▒/
-♥-/▒▒/---\▒▒/-♥-/▒▒/-----------♥-\▒▒▒/-\▒▒▒/
♥-/▒▒/-----\▒/-♥-/▒▒▒▒/---------♥-\▒▒/---\▒▒/
-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫-♫
----♥-\▒▒\----/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒▒▒/--♥-/▒\------------♥-/▒▒▒▒\
-----♥-\▒▒\--/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒/-----♥-/▒▒▒\--------♥-/▒▒----\▒▒
------♥-\▒▒\/▒▒/-♥-/▒▒▒▒/-♥-/▒▒--▒▒\-----♥-/▒▒---/▒▒/
--------♥-\▒▒▒/--♥-/▒▒/-----♥-/▒▒▒▒▒▒\---♥-/▒▒▒▒▒/
---------♥-/▒▒/--♥-/▒▒▒▒/-♥-/▒▒/-----\▒▒\♥-/▒▒/---\▒▒\


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2011)

abhi kahan hua Hapy New Year? 
kal hoga


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish you all the members a  warm and *Very Very Happy New Year 2012*


----------



## db22 (Dec 31, 2011)

hello every1 !!!!...m d new member here intending 2 wish u all a HAPPY NEW YEAR.......... wer's d party 2nite ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to all Digitians.


----------



## Alok (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new year


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait what? It's not even New Year in Japan FFS.

Anyway, Happy New Year in advance.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah enjoy this one


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 31, 2011)

happy new year...


----------



## eggman (Dec 31, 2011)

What if, instead of 2012, we get 2011S 
??


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year to all from my side too.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Appy New Year!! 

Send you wishes via SMS today itself .. Tomorrow is Black Day, so 1.Re/SMS


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

*structuredsettlementways.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/k-494108-Happy_New_Year_.gif


----------



## anandharaja (Dec 31, 2011)

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CmVNsK7qANw/Tv8QVuor7rI/AAAAAAAAAcc/cqANl_eZGVM/s1024/HappyNewYear2012.jpg


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 31, 2011)

happy new year to all digitians. how was 2011?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

New Year is less than an hour away.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 31, 2011)

i am spending end of this year in front of my laptop. 
anyways, happy last hour of 2011.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

Less than quarter hour left. See this stat
Currently Active Users Viewing This
Thread: 81 (2 members and 79 guests)

Happy New Year!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Digitians......


----------



## Neuron (Jan 1, 2012)

Playing Skyrim on the new year's day.What else can i ask for?


----------



## pramudit (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year to all.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year to all the digitians


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year 2012


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

so how did your party go? No I didnt go to any party.

see this: Currently Active Users Viewing This
Thread: 646 (1 members and 645 guests)


----------



## lywyre (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy 2k12


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year to all.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Happy new year noobs*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year....

welcome 2012 (Leap Year)


----------



## techbulb (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year 2012 ;-p


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## noob (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy new year..so anyone got laid ?


----------



## CA50 (Jan 3, 2012)

^ LOL dude, waiting for a review on that


----------

